# Dented MES30. Do I need to be worried?



## zx24 (Aug 8, 2014)

I received my MES30 yesterday and once I removed all of the packaging, I noticed a dent in the back corner. The box was in good shape and the packaging was fine. I am assuming this is something that occurred at the manufacturer and got through their quality control. Anyway, do I need to be concerned about its functionality or is it just a cosmetic issue?













636C52A5-70FB-4CE1-B1CE-116C727BBE73_zpsyixnkeqy.j



__ zx24
__ Aug 8, 2014


















2CF40A99-7571-41C2-A2B6-ACD6BC7BA82E_zpsyxhawcy8.j



__ zx24
__ Aug 8, 2014


















410E5988-8DAF-4B01-912F-8DC69866E987_zpsq2ia2gum.j



__ zx24
__ Aug 8, 2014


















1AA02720-D66E-490A-8709-394BCC7A8AB3_zpspxhgap8e.j



__ zx24
__ Aug 8, 2014


----------



## padronman (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha you said Quality Control 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway I wouldn't accept that the way it was delivered.  No way no how.  You paid for a NEW unit and it should LOOK and ACT like a NEW unit.  Make whomever you bought it from re-ship and send you a RETURN Label and have UPS pick the damaged one up. 

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2014)

Hard to believe they missed that before boxing it & shipping it.

It shouldn't hurt the functionality of the unit, but I'm sure they'd take it back.

I can tell you what I would do if I were you:

If it's a Generation #1, I'd keep it.

If it's a Generation #2, I'd send it back & get my money back. Then go find A Gen #1 MES instead.

If it's a Gen #2, I would not exchange it for another Gen #2, because even with no dents, it is not a good smoker, like the Gen #1 is.

Bear


----------



## zx24 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Hard to believe they missed that before boxing it & shipping it.
> 
> It shouldn't hurt the functionality of the unit, but I'm sure they'd take it back.
> 
> ...


How do you tell if it is Gen #1 or #2?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2014)

zx24 said:


> How do you tell if it is Gen #1 or #2?


The easiest way is:

The Good one---Gen #1 has the digital controls in a little slanted box that mounts on the back of the top, in the center.

The Bad one----Ge #2 has the digital controls built into the front top edge.

Bear


----------



## zx24 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a gen 1 then.  This is the smoker I purchased.


----------



## padronman (Aug 8, 2014)

zx24 said:


> I have a gen 1 then.  This is the smoker I purchased.


Then it's a Gen 1......i'd still send it back. Why would you accept damaged goods? 

Scott


----------



## zx24 (Aug 8, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Then it's a Gen 1......i'd still send it back. Why would you accept damaged goods?
> 
> Scott


I've reached out to Masterbuilt and will see what they have to say. Normally I wouldn't accept it if it is damaged, but I am anxious to try my first smoke this weekend. It is times like these I wished I purchased it from a local store and not online. I can probably live with it if it is just a cosmetic issue.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2014)

Amazon or it's seller will replace the damaged MES. The dent will not hurt the preformence. But you didn't pay for a dented item.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## padronman (Aug 8, 2014)

zx24 said:


> I've reached out to Masterbuilt and will see what they have to say. Normally I wouldn't accept it if it is damaged, but I am anxious to try my first smoke this weekend. It is times like these I wished I purchased it from a local store and not online. I can probably live with it if it is just a cosmetic issue.


Problem is this......you don't KNOW how the unit is affected.  What if the unit gets wet?  Those dents and loose plates could allow moisture to get in and damage the electronics then you are STUCK with a worthless smoker.  I know you are anxious.......but let's say you just bought your dream car......and you CANT WAIT to drive it but it came in ALL dinged up and damaged......Im sure you see my point. 

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2014)

zx24 said:


> I've reached out to Masterbuilt and will see what they have to say. Normally I wouldn't accept it if it is damaged, but I am anxious to try my first smoke this weekend. It is times like these I wished I purchased it from a local store and not online. I can probably live with it if it is just a cosmetic issue.


It's really up to you. The guys who said you paid for one that's not damaged are right, and if Masterbuilt would guarantee that the one they send to replace your damaged one will be another Generation #1, I say yes, definitely return it for a new one, but my point was I would sooner have a dented Gen #1 than a Gen #2 in pristine condition.

Bear


----------



## parrot-head (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought one too...$149 at Tractor Supply.  Can't wait to try her out.

That looks more like damaged than dented to me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2014)

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> I just bought one too...$149 at Tractor Supply.  Can't wait to try her out.
> 
> That looks more like damaged than dented to me.





zx24 said:


> I've reached out to Masterbuilt and will see what they have to say. Normally I wouldn't accept it if it is damaged, but I am anxious to try my first smoke this weekend. It is times like these I wished I purchased it from a local store and not online. I can probably live with it if it is just a cosmetic issue.


There ya go zx24,

If Masterbuilt won't guarantee to replace your damaged one with another Gen#1, tell them you want your money back. Then go to Tractor Supply like PaRRot-HeaD did for $149.

I just looked----The one that showed on their site was a Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## padronman (Aug 8, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> It's really up to you. The guys who said you paid for one that's not damaged are right, and if Masterbuilt would guarantee that the one they send to replace your damaged one will be another Generation #1, I say yes, definitely return it for a new one, but my point was I would sooner have a dented Gen #1 than a Gen #2 in pristine condition.
> 
> Bear


Bear is correct on all counts. 

Scott


----------



## whatamess (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine arrived in WAY worse shape than yours, it likely left the factory fine but was damaged during shipping.  Mine looked like it was dropped off the back of a truck - the feet were bent sideways, the door was broken off and a huge crease in it, the back and sides were all caved in and dented.  I called Masterbuilt and they sent me almost an entirely new smoker, minus the racks and chip loader.


----------



## zx24 (Aug 18, 2014)

I ended up returning the damaged smoker and picked up a new one that wasn't damaged.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 18, 2014)

zx24 said:


> I ended up returning the damaged smoker and picked up a new one that wasn't damaged.


Glad to hear your up and ready to be smoking.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## parrot-head (Aug 18, 2014)

cool-wht_e0.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Aug 18, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2014)

zx24 said:


> I ended up returning the damaged smoker and picked up a new one that wasn't damaged.


That's Great !!!

Gen #1 ??

Bear


----------



## zx24 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!
> 
> Gen #1 ??
> 
> Bear


Yes, the exact same model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2014)

zx24 said:


> Yes, the exact same model.


That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










In that case, this might come in handy for you:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

*These were all easily done on a Gen #1.*

Bear


----------

